# Post truck interior pics:



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's the interior of one truck. Try to resist the urge to tell me it's messy (Joe).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the one pull-out draw that is labeled: "Dimmers & *Junk* Devices"

LOL


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I like the one pull-out draw that is labeled: "Dimmers & *Junk* Devices"
> 
> LOL


"Junk" as in painted on devices that I can install in places under construction. They're sorta give-aways, and they'll get replaced at a later time when I'm back for finish. There's other stuff in all those drawers, but it sorta gives me a little clue as to which drawer I'm hunting for.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I was looking at the photo of the truck not too bad almost the same way with my hevey service truck on one side i have one half for resdentail usage and back half of one side for commercal , industrail users 

also i am sure that genny i did see on that photo sure look like 15 KW gas fired 4 banger type the only diffrence that my is diesel driven with 3 cyl engine [ 12KW 3 PH ] why 3 phase ?? just keep in your mind i have to dealt with alot of commercal/ industail area that have full boat system there the unit i have it wired for 208Y/120 which that useally serve me pretty good unless i ran into 480Y/277 then i bring in my bigger unit that will dealt with it 

yeah i have one drawer say " ordure " [ that in french for saying junk ] that one i just laugh so hard one time i have one other EC asked me for junked or used cover i say just look for " ordure" he look at me and beeped at me 

but really tell ya my little secret that all the stuff i marked in my shelfs are written in french it drove some other guys whom work with me batty :whistling2: 

Merci , Marc

P.S. if you want the french words for each device or breaker etc let me know i will translated for ya if you are instering


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

MD, I need to post some pics of my van, can you send me your e-mail address?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> "Junk" as in painted on devices that I can install in places under construction. They're sorta give-aways, and they'll get replaced at a later time when I'm back for finish. There's other stuff in all those drawers, but it sorta gives me a little clue as to which drawer I'm hunting for.



I figured it had to be something like that. I have the same problem when it comes to looking for little things like grounding lugs, or 3/4"-1" threaded reducers, and 1/2" PVC female adaptors.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll take some pics of my van tommorrow. I figure if MD can show his van a little cluttered, so can I! :laughing:  :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I'll take some pics of my van tommorrow. I figure if MD can show his van a little cluttered, so can I! :laughing:  :whistling2:


You know that probably most of the guys that post pictures of the insides of their vans probably just got done straightening it up. Might as well post some real-world pics, I thought to myself. Even still had mud on the slush boots. :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm looking at these pics, and thinking, "Damn, what a mess!" :whistling2: :laughing: 

I couldn't post the pics from the front of the van, because there is another van behind, w/company name showing.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Tab's Truck*

Here is my primary service vehicle


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I couldn't post the pics from the front of the van, because there is another van behind, w/company name showing.


So... It's okay to get a free plug in here and there. It's not like you're a spammer... that's a different story. It's obvious from the scribble on your ladders that you work for Thomas Edison, and you drive truck #104. :laughing: 

Neat how you've utilized the roof space to hold your brooms, shovels, and benders. 

In all honesty, your van looks just as orderly as any one I've ever seen at the supply house. All your "truck stock" is neat on the shelves. All your tool buckets and tool bags are in the middle... normal so far. All your stuff you're using on the job that day is thrown in the middle there, mixed in with the tools. What else is a man to do? Nice arrangement.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

I pull a 12' enclosed trailer for the stuff I can't stick in the short box.
Here's some more..........


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Say, Tab, what kind of hand wipes are those in the side bin? They are in a much more compact container than the one's I'm used to buying. If they work well, those are the one's I want.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Inverters, inverters....

I was thinking about getting one for plugging up all my chargers. The tool place said that inverters were hard on chargers, and that I'd be better off buying the 12VDC version of the chargers. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pictures from Big Red:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

More pictures from Big Red:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Big Red has one of the nicest setups I've seen in a long time. I wish I had a pic of how the sides open up. I've never seen anthing quite like what it seems he has. Almost like the rear van windows are little doors.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I need him to come on over and organize for me!:whistling2: 

Although it sure don't look it, I do know where everything is, and can usually find anything by touch alone, including specific size breakers.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Inverters, inverters....
> 
> I was thinking about getting one for plugging up all my chargers. The tool place said that inverters were hard on chargers, and that I'd be better off buying the 12VDC version of the chargers. Anyone know anything about that?


 
I've heard the same thing but have been using them in a pinch for years.
I'm not to worried about it. I do know it doesn't take quite as long to charge 'em on the inverter.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Say, Tab, what kind of hand wipes are those in the side bin? They are in a much more compact container than the one's I'm used to buying. If they work well, those are the one's I want.


I wasn't sure myself.

My wife picked these up for me last year. Thought they would be nice for the truck. I don't use them real often. The larger type I use quite a bit for hand cleaning, wall scuffs and the like.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Inverters, inverters....
> 
> I was thinking about getting one for plugging up all my chargers. The tool place said that inverters were hard on chargers, and that I'd be better off buying the 12VDC version of the chargers. Anyone know anything about that?


The one thing I had to be careful of was clipping to the battery, not plugging in to the powerpoint-my charger pulled too much.
Oh yeah, run the van every now and then so I didn't need a jumpstart! :whistling2: (Yes, learned the hard way)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> I wasn't sure myself.
> 
> My wife picked these up for me last year. Thought they would be nice for the truck. I don't use them real often. The larger type I use quite a bit for hand cleaning, wall scuffs and the like.


Okay, I use the Klein one's that you show, along with the very similar one's by GoJo. What I saw in the pic was the rather compact container of Glass Wipes, and I thought they were hand wipes. It seems like most brands of hand wipes come in that big container.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone have a set "truck stock"? We have a certain amount of material each truck carries at all times. Each job, we list what we use, and the next morning, our "Restock" is waiting for us.


This is an approxamate list.

http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/paperwork/?action=view&current=scan0012.jpg


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think truck stock is market specific. 
Even Electrician specific.

The service man knows over time what oddball materials allow him to pull a rabbit out of his hat.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Quite true. I personally carry more then what is on that list, because I do get a lot of the odd-ball calls. We are also a new-reidential oriented company. There is 3 or 4 of us who do the lions share of the service.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, I have a truck stock list. I posted it on another popular electrician's site a couple of years ago, and drew a boatload of surprisingly angry comments. Many of the things that I carry every day are odd or special order. As Tab very well said, it permits me to pull a rabbit out of my hat. I'll save a new copy tomorrow when I go in, and post it here. Since we have Step Vans, with lots of room, the rule of thumb is that if you've needed to run for it more than twice in a year, it becomes a truck stock item. If you have the typical E-250, naturally your approach to truck stock would be different.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

MD, The van is a GMC Savana - Pro, the sides open with a remote. The van always stays clean, in and out. Everything goes back in it's place at the end of the day, no exceptions!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My truck was always workable but not always the neatest. We were in the office years ago discussing messy trucks versus neat trucks. Off the cuff I made the statement "Anyone with a truck that is always neat is not getting any real work done.". The boss at the time piped in "My truck was always impeccably neat." What was I to say? I told him "I rest my case". No one laughed!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

If I had to choose a favourite then John gets full marks for the RADIO




Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just noticed that it looks like Tab has an IBEW sticker on the back window of his cap. Are you a union contractor, Tab, or are you just paying homage to day's gone by?


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

I am signatory
I am a member


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> I am signatory...


Have you found that to be helpful in the past? I'm thinking it might add some degree of flexibility to a small contractor. I know for a fact that I pass up work that I can't staff (and get some anyhow that I still can't staff very well).


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

It helps me in areas that require union tradesman.
Where it doesn't matter I don't offer the info.

In fact, I never talk about being affiliated with the IBEW
It's like talking politics with your customers. They all have different views.

I've got 12 years with these guys, took an oath. Learned from the union contractors and employees. I've felt obligation to stay in.

I also didn't want to throw my pension out with the bath water.
There's alot of guys that would be dissapointed if I didn't stay.

So is there a great benefit to being a union contractor? 
The only one I know of is the labor pool. So you might just as well get big, or stay very small.


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

i dont get nearly that much stuff in my work vehical.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HCECalaska said:


> i dont get nearly that much stuff in my work vehical.


I'm thinking there's more to this..... :laughing: 

Do you drive a Subaru Forrester or something like that? Sled dogs? :blink:


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

my work vehical is a eclipse spider GT. it has room for my laptop and my hard hat.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HCECalaska said:


> my work vehical is a eclipse spider GT. it has room for my laptop and my hard hat.


:thumbsup: Right on. How's that do in the snow? :jester:


----------



## wireman3736 (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been working out of my trusty chevy for the past 4 years, It's about time for a van. It's struggle every day. 

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w203/wireman3736/100_0046.jpg


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

wireman3736 said:


> I've been working out of my trusty chevy for the past 4 years, It's about time for a van. It's struggle every day.
> 
> http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w203/wireman3736/100_0046.jpg


Been there, done that. It can be a real pain working out of a P/U. Course, I love my S-10 for personal use! :thumbsup:


----------



## wireman3736 (Mar 3, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Been there, done that. It can be a real pain working out of a P/U. Course, I love my S-10 for personal use! :thumbsup:


The older I get the more of a pain in the ass it is to crawl in and out.


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> :thumbsup: Right on. How's that do in the snow? :jester:


studded snow tires.. witout them i would never get out of the drive way. i did plow alot of snow this year though with it. bumpers are only about 4" of the ground.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Little change of subject from interior to exterior as I return from a week of fishing.










My son caught the record for our yearly trip 11 LB.S 8 OZ.s, the guy with him is a close friend and customer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's some dandy trout. You all eat them?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Being a vegetarian, I do not partake in the fish, I am strictly a catch and release guy. I did smoke a bunch of fillets for the others.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

boss know you used the company truck?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I gave myself permission.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

*I got a "new" truck*

I like this so much better then a van


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

And of course the most important....











:whistling2: :laughing:

(Still organizing the inside)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The two bad things about outside tool bins:
-rainy days
-one side of bins is always in the traffic lane, if you're parked along a curb. 


Tons of room, though. Nice for when you can park in driveways and parking lots. Not so much fun on rainy days.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I worked out one of like that for a while and because I am simple I was always looking in every bin for what ever it was I needed and the rain. We have two of them now and our diesels mechs love em.


----------



## wraiths (Apr 23, 2007)

I like to see how everyone has there vehicle set up gives me ideas so can you post some more pictures. I'll try to get some of mine put up.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I keep forgetting about this thread. I'll have to get some "before and after" pics up for you guys. 

My van is typically in between the before & after phases of cleanliness. 
It's really neat and organized for about a week. Then it's cluttered and messy for about 5 weeks. Then it's unbearable for about a week. :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> My van is typically in between the before & after phases of cleanliness.
> It's really neat and organized for about a week. Then it's cluttered and messy for about 5 weeks. Then it's unbearable for about a week. :whistling2:


I don't think that's a shame. Probably most of us are that way to a certain extent. I'd say I have a total "knock down, drag out" cleaning about 3 times a year.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

What do you guys do for breaker storage other than utilizing the boxes that the breakers come in? I've been going from one set-up to another trying to find a good one for breakers to not get roughed up in the van that I just bought.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> What do you guys do for breaker storage other than utilizing the boxes that the breakers come in? I've been going from one set-up to another trying to find a good one for breakers to not get roughed up in the van that I just bought.


It may sound odd but some ziplock baggies work really well. Not just for breakers but other devices too.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> It may sound odd but some ziplock baggies work really well. Not just for breakers but other devices too.


You know, I thought of zip-locks for similar storage issues. Never thought of them for circuit breakers though. hmm... Sounds like an option to try.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It works well for devices I use all the time. Plus, I can easily notice if I'm low on say, white decora 3-way switches for instance. Next day at the shop I load up.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I like the one pull-out draw that is labeled: "Dimmers & *Junk* Devices"
> 
> LOL



Is'nt your truck like your wallet?

Ya know where every thing is with out looking.

I want to see the generator exhaust. To make sure your safe on those cold lonely service calls.

Otherwise, very nice. everything has a place,and everything in it's place.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I don't think that's a shame. Probably most of us are that way to a certain extent. I'd say I have a total "knock down, drag out" cleaning about 3 times a year.


I agree i go crazy and get my truck all organized . 
then two to three week later it is a mess long hours and i will do that first thing will go on for months till you finaly have had it:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Seems to me this topic was covered something like three years ago.






























Oh, wait. That's THIS thread! :001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Seems to me this topic was covered something like three years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, wait. That's THIS thread! :001_huh:


Yup. I remember when it was first posted.. lol

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yup. I remember when it was first posted.. lol
> 
> ~Matt



And I remember when............. I remember.......... when......... um........... well............I had pizza for lunch today.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Seems to me this topic was covered something like three years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's only a matter of Time .20101204-00:34 EST.:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And I remember when............. I remember.......... when......... um........... well............I had pizza for lunch today.


I wanted pizza tonight but my gf wanted El Pollo Loco.

Guess where I went to pick up food.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Pick three of the Op; what's up with the funky bucket under the seat?

Is that for spittin'?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I wanted pizza tonight but my gf wanted El Pollo Loco.
> 
> Guess where I went to pick up food.


The Y.:laughing:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I revisited this topic looking for breaker storage options. I figured it was a close enough topic rather than making a whole new one for such a simple question.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> I revisited this topic looking for breaker storage options. I figured it was a close enough topic rather than making a whole new one for such a simple question.


No sweat. As much as people hate digging up old threads, I like it. Especially if it's a good thread, which this one is.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Pick three of the Op; what's up with the funky bucket under the seat?
> 
> Is that for spittin'?


It's in pic three and four actually.

Just to be clear about the status of the spittoon.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Great pics fella,s...

Question ... Is all residential (domestic) wiring done using steel conduit...???...Can you use romex..?? without conduit..??? 

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Great pics fella,s...
> 
> Question ... Is all residential (domestic) wiring done using steel conduit...???...Can you use romex..?? without conduit..???
> 
> ...


It's 99% romex, one city (chicago) is the only place where the domestic wiring is steel conduit. There are a few places you'd see a very small amount of steel conduit in a home, like for instance in a basement to protect the romex for an outlet or switched on a cement wall. Or some custom homes could be spec'ed with steel conduit.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I wanted pizza tonight but my gf wanted El Pollo Loco.
> 
> Guess where I went to pick up food.


Whipped.:no:


~Matt


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Inverters, inverters....
> 
> I was thinking about getting one for plugging up all my chargers. The tool place said that inverters were hard on chargers, and that I'd be better off buying the 12VDC version of the chargers. Anyone know anything about that?


Did you ever hear anything else about this?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cheap square wave inverters are hard on chargers.

Here are some examples of 500 watt cheep inverters

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#s...1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=b66014eca784c305

On the other hand if you get a nice true sine-wave inverter you would be fine.

Notice the price jump

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#s...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=b66014eca784c305


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> It's 99% romex, one city (chicago) is the only place where the domestic wiring is steel conduit. There are a few places you'd see a very small amount of steel conduit in a home, like for instance in a basement to protect the romex for an outlet or switched on a cement wall. Or some custom homes could be spec'ed with steel conduit.


The builder who did my subdivision used all TW. They even stubbed up 2 extra 3/4 from panel to the attic. Left them empty and open for later use. I'm north of Chicago and it was tough to find a builder who ran everything in TW. The only thing I didn't like was the condensation coming out the switch box in the mater bath on the first cold winter day. All the pipe was below the insulation in the attic but it still rained down. Used Perma gum to stop the warm air from rising up the pipe.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Vans are too small, for example.....mine.


----------



## wireman3736 (Mar 3, 2007)

old post, Since I have upgraded to a savanna van all wheel drive, so much better then the old chevy pickup.:thumbup:


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

New guy here, been taking it all in. Here is my take home vehicle.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

A couple inside pics of my truck.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I notice that almost all the pics posted have those hack Carlon blue boxes!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

No blue boxes in mine


But it looks like I'm still sleeping when I took the pic. Darn IPhone never gets the upload right.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wireman3736 said:


> I've been working out of my trusty chevy for the past 4 years, It's about time for a van. It's struggle every day.
> 
> http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w203/wireman3736/100_0046.jpg


No signage??
If you rolled around Miami in that rig, you would be arrested and the truck would be towed.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

jrannis said:


> No signage??
> If you rolled around Miami in that rig, you would be arrested and the truck would be towed.


Are you serious?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes they do!!

They set up check points every so often.

_Definitions._ When used herein: 
(1)
The words "commercial vehicle" shall mean any vehicle whether horse-drawn, motor-driven or towed, and used, constructed, or equipped for the transportation of goods, wares, merchandise, tools, or equipment in trade, commerce, or industry. The following vehicles shall be excluded from the effect of this article: Passenger automobiles including station wagons, vehicles constructed for recreational purposes or other noncommercial purposes, vehicles used by governmental agencies for official business, and other vehicles which are or may be required to be similarly identified by State or federal law. 
(b)
_Vehicles, markings of._ Every commercial vehicle operated on the streets of the County shall at all times display, permanently affixed and plainly marked on both sides in letters and numerals not less than three (3) inches in height, the name, address and telephone number of the owner thereof. The numbers of all occupational and business licenses issued to the owner thereof shall be similarly displayed along with and in addition to the other information required by this paragraph. If a vehicle is rented, the information required by this paragraph but applicable to the lessee or user, not the owner, must be affixed to the vehicle and may be affixed to signs made of paperboard and attached by means of tape at the time such vehicle is delivered to the user or lessee. 
(c)
_Violations._ Any person convicted of a violation of this section shall be punished by not more than thirty (30) days imprisonment, or by a fine not more than two hundred fifty dollars ($250.00) or both. Any person convicted of a second violation of this section shall be punished by not more than thirty (30) days imprisonment, or by a fine not more than five hundred dollars ($500.00) or both. Any subsequent violations of this section shall be punished by not more than thirty (30) days imprisonment, or by a fine not more than one thousand dollars ($1,000.00) or both. 
(d)
_Applicability._ This article shall be applicable in all the unincorporated and incorporated areas of Miami-Dade County, Florida. 
(e)
_Waiver._ Upon written application, the Miami-Dade Police Department may grant a waiver of the requirements of this section where it is demonstrated that compliance with this section may constitute a security risk to the commercial vehicle or its passengers. 
(f)
_Farm Vehicle Exemption._ 
(1)
A vehicle, owned or operated by a farmer, or lessee, or his or her designee, on a farm, grove, or nursery actively engaged in the production of agricultural or horticultural pursuits. Such vehicle is only operated incidentally on the roads, to go to or from the owner's or operator's headquarters or farm, grove or nursery and return. 
(2)
A vehicle, used principally for the transport of plows, harrows, fertilizer distributors, spray machines, or other farm, grove or nursery equipment ancillary to a bona-fide agricultural use. Such vehicle only uses the roads incidentally to go to or from the owner's or operator's headquarters or farm, grove or nursery and return. 
(3)
A vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating ("GVWR") of 10,000 lbs. or less which is owned and operated by a farmer or lessee in the support of an active farm, grove or nursery operation. 
(Ord. No. 75-84, §§ 1, 2, 10-15-75; Ord. No. 79-32, § 1, 5-1-79; Ord. No. 95-186, § 1, 10-17-95; Ord. No. 00-70, § 1, 5-23-00)​Secs. 8A-277—8A-280. - Reserved.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And one more from Kentucky:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

So .... I am not quite sure where this guy stands about Arabs ....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They have killed comic strip illustrators for less.. I hope he is packing some serious fire power if they go after him..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

According to what he thinks, "they" only throw rocks...lol


----------



## audiophile (Aug 21, 2010)

All my tools are in the left compartment and all the controllers, relays, transformers, and such are kept on the right.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

audiophile said:


> All my tools are in the left compartment and all the *controllers, relays, transformers*, and such are kept on the right.


You're a DDC man?

PM me which controls. I had guessed also by the boxes of cable.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> No blue boxes in mine
> 
> 
> But it looks like I'm still sleeping when I took the pic. Darn IPhone never gets the upload right.


New 2018 Transit verses my old one when it was new.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Here's the interior of one truck. Try to resist the urge to tell me it's messy (Joe).


That is one messy truck.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> New 2018 Transit verses my old one when it was new.


Even after 8 years, the picture of before and after still upload sideways.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Even after 8 years, the picture of before and after still upload sideways.


This is what a truck should look like, all the time. :thumbsup:

It's easy to keep a truck looking like this if one gets into the habit and discipline of putting things away on every trip to the truck. 

Controlling inventory by returning unused material (that doesn't turn) and eliminating inventory (that doesn't turn) goes a long way to maximizing cash flow and overall efficiency. 

Also Better truck longevity and gas savings falls under "overall efficiency". All of which increases profit. :clap:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

flyboy said:


> This is what a truck should look like, all the time. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's easy to keep a truck looking like this if one gets into the habit and discipline of putting things away on every trip to the truck.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

I knew I was getting a new truck this summer and have been burning thru material. But I hate a messy truck, if I can’t get to it then it’s usless to me. I only carry what I expect to use most. Now if I have to quickly swap a size 1 starter, I can do that on the fly with what I carry. I keep some material in a remote building just in case,, my secret gold pile. 
I don’t do receptacles or lights, but do carry a couple just in case.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

MDShank

Are you still using the stepvan(s)?
How many feet is the box on the stepvan?
I've had 12' & 14'.
The pros vs cons on the extra storage space vs a longer truck.


----------

